# Daily Audio OBX Fishing Report



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Garry Oliver who owns Fishing Unlimited Tackle Shop and The Outer Banks Pier is doing a daily audio fishing report. He really keeps up with the fishing in the area and is honest in his reports.

Thought you might like it.

Daily OBX Fishing report


----------

